# Hello!



## PureLiquidHell (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello all! My first post here, after a ten year hiatus I'm exited to say I'm getting back on the mountain. A lot of new and cool stuff in the industry. I'm stoked, its been to long.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome! And good luck out there on the hill.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Have you got TP? TP for my bunghole???


----------

